# sharpening machines or treadle grinding stone?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking for a good way to sharpen lathe tools. Tormek is to high for me at this time. So I need something good to take its place. What is a good slow speed grinder to use with the wolverine jigs? I also had the idea of a treadle grinding stone, would that work or would it be to slow and tiring and just get annoying?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I use a regular grinder to sharpen all my blades including lathe chisels. Just make sure you are not making it hot. once you are done with the grinder, then use a wet stone ( Sears has some cheap ones) then do to the diamond sharpeners to get the final finish. By then you should be good to go for several months at a time.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Oooh call on me please! Sharpening stuff is an addiction I know all too well.
The stone on my treadle machine feels coarse, like it would be good for initial grind or for stuff like farm tools, but wouldn't give me a mirror-edge on a chisel or plane blade. 
I also have the wolverine jig with a slow-speed grinder I got from Woodcraft. I don'tknow if they sell it anymore, but it's a nice grinder. Unless it's just something cheap with tinfoil bearings they're really all the same (the slow-speed grinders) and it's more about the stone you put on it. With a shopfull of sharpening gear this is what I use for my lathe tools. 
I never had a tormek, I was too cheap. But I had the Grizzly knockoff. It was decent although the stone seemed real soft and needed constant dressing. The leather thing they claimed was for stropping is just trash.
And I had the Delta Sharpening Center. If you can find one of those or a knock-off they are real nice. I'm just not sure they make replacement wheels anymore. Both these and the tormek knockoff though were waterwheels and rather slow.

Another option, depending on your lathe, is some sort of outboard-side grinding wheel.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Youtube is your friend, lots of people have built sharpening machines and they don't have to look like a grinder to get the job done. Sandpaper on a disk or belt will work equally well, sometimes better, and are fairly simple to construct. You just need an old hvac blower motor or washing machine motor. Or you can substitute treadle power instead of using a motor.


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

I started with a variable speed Delta 8" grinder and added the oneway sharpening system. I have since added two CBN wheels and just this week Don Geigers vertical solution.
http://www.geigerssolutions.com/Vertical-Solution-Pro-Sharp-4X.html
All told not a cheap setup but it takes me seconds to touch up my tools perfectly every time. with no stone dust. And I will never have to dress a wheel again.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

IMHO best way to touch up your turning chisels is a disc sander 12 inch,or smaller . I touch up nearly all my tools for woodturning now like this ,it takes a few seconds works fantastically well and is dirt cheap too what more could you want ? And yes I had the tormek with all the accessories too I gave it away took far too long IMHO.Have fun Alistair


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang Alistair! I wish I'd been around when you gave that Tormek away!

Not trying to hijack this thread, but what do y'all think about the Worksharp WS 2000? It's much closer to my budget than the WS 300.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

no comparison. I have the ws3000 and it's much improved over the ws2000.
It's got greater capacity 2" vs 1-7/8, slower speed so you don't burn, more than one option for using the port on the side (20, 25, 30, 35 degrees vs just 25) and more. 
Google worksharp 2000 vs 3000 comparison and you should find some reviews or charts.
Edit: Forgot to add - this thread was about sharpening lathe tools, that's why I didn't mention it in my first post above. The worksharp really isn't for sharpening lathe tools. It's excellent for plane blades and chisels.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Joe: I use the WS3000 with the slotted disc for my lathe tools, and it works fine. Not great, but fine.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The slotted upside down thing that you're supposed to be able to look through from the top? I tried it on carving tools and it was OK for final honing, but it seems like it would take a long time on a grinding a bigger lathe tool.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup, that's it. I haven't noticed it being particularly difficult, especially with the 150 grit paper it came with. Takes a little technique to keep it moving.


----------



## RandyTsuch (Nov 1, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, Rockler has the WS 2000 on sale right now

WS2000

$65 sale price, and they throw in a $10 rockler gift card, so basically $55.

I was really close to buying, but decided to go old school, and get a honing guide, and use stones and sandpaper.

This is a hobby for me, so I don't need to sharpen much.

Randy


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yeah,Those Tormek sharpeners will put a dent in your wallet !!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161149301980

Make an offer and get a good slow speed 8" grinder.

I purchased the Tru Grind attachment for the lathe tools.


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

The work sharp is an excellent tool for chisels etc. I would not like to try getting a uniform grind on an Elsworth grind bowl gauge with it.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

My local woodcraft has a stack of the new rikon slow speed grinder on sale for $99.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I ended up buying the Rikon Slow speed from Woodcraft. Gonna give it a try.


----------

